# What do you feed your shrimps?



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

As the title says, im curious as to what the breeders here feed their shrimps...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

They eat almost anything like fish food, green bean, spinach etc. But one thing they don't eat is carrot. But someone told me their shrimps eat carrots.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Carrots to be wary of are the little mini carrots. I believe they are treated with some chlorine type preservative or cleaner. 

Mine go nuts over frozen peas, broccoli, spinach, algae wafers, EI powder, Bacter AE powder, Benibachi Kale food and even pear and apple on occasion. 

I have CRS, CBS, Taiwan Bee and PFR and they all eat all of the above.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Not sure you could consider me a breeder but my shrimp seem to breed prolifically. I feed them Zucchini and leave that in the tank for the babies to eat they seem to love it when it gets a little soft. The only other 2 veggies I put in the tank are peas and the odd time spinach. I also fee them spirulina wafers like most pleco's eat. 

I also have a variety of actual shrimp foods that I feed on a rotation once a day that consist of. 
Monsura Bio Plus - baby food and water conditioner
Gen Chem Biomax 3 - general adult food helps bring out bright colors 
Gen Chem White pellet - promotes molting
Shirakura Minima breeder (Super Japanese packaging could be wrong on name) Pat from Canadian aquatics recommended it and has been my staple food since I started keeping shrimp
Lastly I feed them barley pellets. Shrimps LOVE barely but its not the most nutritious so its good to feed them it on a rotation.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Monsura, spinach, hikari algae wafers, bloodworms, barley straw pellets, sinking pellets, leaves, and leaves, and leaves and leaves and leaves...and leaves.......and leaves (mainly water conditioners but still food ;3)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have lots of mulberry leaves that I've been using for our shrimp tank. That tank is now the class pet for my daughter Felicia's Grade 1/2 class.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I have lots of mulberry leaves that I've been using for our shrimp tank. That tank is now the class pet for my daughter Felicia's Grade 1/2 class.


Mulberry leaves are shrimps best friends


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dawna said:


> Mulberry leaves are shrimps best friends


Where can you find Mulberry leaves in Vancouver or Richmond?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

waynet said:


> Where can you find Mulberry leaves in Vancouver or Richmond?


Grow a tree or get from either canadianaquatics or ebiken


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dawna said:


> Grow a tree or get from either canadianaquatics or ebiken


I meant do you know any trees in Vancouver or Richmond that have fallen leaves all over the street.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

waynet said:


> I meant do you know any trees in Vancouver or Richmond that have fallen leaves all over the street.


Nope. I would love to bring a rake if you do find some


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dawna said:


> Nope. I would love to bring a rake if you do find some


Ok, time to think about growing a Mulberry tree.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Look at this. Seems easy if you can get a branch.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I ordered some seeds on the internet for a few $. 

Let see if I can grow it as a fruit to eat to save my fruit bills and feed the leaves to the shrimps.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

waynet said:


> Look at this. Seems easy if you can get a branch.


Noooo hes ripping off the mulberry leaves D: he has no idea how valuable they are


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have spare xlg bags of Mulberry leaves in my freezer, if anybody wants to buy some, let me know. I can do ziplock sandwich bags of 30+ leaves for $5 and that will last you most of the winter. I made some bagfuls for my friends, but have extras I can sell. I also feed these to my tortoises as part of their winter diet. Feel free to pm me if interested.

Anthony

Link to my new ad for Mulberry leaves:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-classifieds-25/fs-bags-mulberry-leaves-your-shrimp-dine-122825/


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the inputs.

What is the benefit of mulberry leaves as compared to your plants in the aquarium?


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Stinging nettle, my shrimp love it


----------

